# Eduard 1/144 Me262



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

This little kit came as a bonus in a two plane 1/48th FW-190 D-9 package featuring the squadron that guarded the airfields that the Me262s were based at. It is actually my first build of an Eduard kit. There are only a handful of parts and the fit is excellent.


----------

